# cat with cold? Getting neutered in few days



## valkyriemate

My cat is about 5 months old. He became very sick after I first got him(stopped eating, drinking. Threw up a lot and bad diarrhea). He got liquid meds from vet and was also given pedialyte and nutracal. His fur got very messy(wasn't the easiest patient.lol) so after he was okay I decided to give him a bath. After a few weeks of asking my boyfriend to help and he never "felt like it" I gave him one myself. I used cat shampoo for kittens(I'd used it before on my grandmothers cat) and I'm sure I rinsed him decently but his head did wind up under water where it came out of spout(he kept trying to escape that way instead of away from water) but only twice and then I let him go. He did sneeze a few times. He sneezes about once or twice a day now. I don't know if it's allergies or he's sick. Shows no other signs of being sick. Breathing sound good(when I get get him to stop purring long enough to hear his lungs) no watery eyes and nose isn't runny(wet and cold but not runny). I scheduled him to get fixed in a few days but now I'm worried he does have a cold and I don't know how he'll do under anesthesia. He still eats good and is full of energy. My little dog also sneezes about once a day. I was thinking it was because the weather around here is officially becoming winter(I know I've been sneezing). Should I continue with his surgery? Could I not have gotten all the soap off and that's causing a problem? Sorry this is so long and probably not in the right section. I'm just not sure what to do. The bath was about two weeks ago.


----------



## marie73

If he's sneezing with no other symptoms, and only a couple times a day, it's probably nothing. I would call your vet and ask. They certainly won't put him under if he's sick.


----------



## CatnipCats

I agree with Marie73, doesn't sound like a cold. Something probably just tickles his nose and he sneezes. 

I just went through something similar. My kitten was a little congested and wheezy sounding the morning of his neuter appointment. Since the appointment was first thing on a Monday morning and I couldn't call to cancel on a Sunday, I took the kitten in anyway. I let them know at the vet's office and they checked him while I waited, agreed that he was sick, gave some meds and postponed the surgery. He was well enough in 4 days (yesterday) for neutering and I'm picking him up this morning.

I'd just let the vet know in advance that you're wondering if the kitten has a cold. They'll be able to tell quickly.


----------



## valkyriemate

today when I picked him up he started coughing. Only a few seconds. The place where I'm getting him fixed is a discount spay/neuter clinic. Could they still tell if he is sick? My regular vet is closed for holidays and won't be open until monday 27. Will he be okay until then? There really isn't a lot of vets around here. The ones that are are bad(constantly kill animals or are so expensive I can't afford them). My vet lets me charge when I can't pay and right now I don't have 100+ for the vet. I could probably get an emergency visit from my vet but that would be several hundred. He only coughs when I pick him up and is still sneezing frequently. Will he be okay for the next week? Could it be allergies from the shampoo(still worried I didn't get him rinsed enough)? He shouldn't be fixed if he has coughed? This'll be the second time I've tried to get him fixed and couldn't due to sickness. What are the chances he'll start spraying soon? I think he's got Siamese in him because of the face structure looks just like my grandmothers cat who's mother was pure Siamese. Her cat started spraying at 5 months. If he starts spraying I'll have to get rid of him(landlord doesn't mind animals, just as long as they don't spray).


----------

